# Latest from TSA



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear steamers 

The saga continues ! Here's the latest 


Mr. Jerry Reshew 
[email protected] 

Dear Mr. Reshew: 

Thank you for your e-mail of June 2, 2008, to the Transportation Security Administration’s (TSA) Contact Center, concerning the security screening process at Gulfport Airport (GPT). Specifically, you report that passengers were not permitted to carry their model trains on board an aircraft. 

An inquiry into this matter was conducted by the Assistant Federal Security Director at GPT. TSA management was not aware of the situation. Model steam trains are permitted on board an aircraft. Should you encounter difficulties during the screening process at GRT in the future, please contact Mr. Greg Dion at (228) 365-7524. 

Thank you for taking the time to share your concerns with us and I hope this information is helpful. 

Sincerely yours, 

Morris McGowan 
Assistant Administrator for Security Operations 


I tried to contact Mr. Dion but no luck yet. The three week delay in response to my letter isn't bad considering we are dealing with the feds.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
Probably true for new, never been run but that does not necessary change the problem with butane/alcohol detection that has red flagged the engines in many cases. 
Look forward to the next inquiry and the response given that most of our engines have traces of "banned" substances.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Dion called me and we spoke about the situation for about 30 minutes. He logged on to the web site and became very interested in the locomotives that he saw under steam. He asked if I could bring one or two to the airport so that the agents could scan them and see what their equipment detects. I , naturally , agreed and I will bring a couple of examples out one day next week. All looks good so far. I plan on bringing a meths fired and a gas fired engine so that our bases are covered. I might even drag a coal burner along. I'll report once its done.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Model steam trains 


Or "Models of Steam Trains"? I wonder if they understand the difference.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting development, but remember, it takes one supervisor to say no......they got jumpy the last time I tried to bring some HO scale "electric mice" on board.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for doing this Jerry!!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The zip code for Washington, DC is being changed to 00000. Nothing there adds up anyway.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a really simple solution to this dilemma. Just pack a suitcase of clothes, go to the steamup and buy a new one there to run. Then go to a Kinko's/Fedex office on the way to the airport and ship it back home. "But Honey...I had to buy a new one...TSA won't let me take the old ones!" (snicker snicker). ;-) 

Scott


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your solution best, Scott!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, 
You and I were Feds once and young...remember? I had a lady ask me how to deal with FEMA in the Iowa floods because I was in the Army for a long time. I told her that I didn't know because we just destroyed and blew up things. Didn't go over will. Anyhow she is my cousin so she will get over it. 
Thanks for all you work on this. It is going to be interestin on the outcome and if approved how fast the word will get to Philadelphia and Baltimore. Bet it takes a long time. 
Noel


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, 
Thanks so much for doing this with TSA. 
It is no secret that I missed this years DH mostly due to the fact that I 
was concerned this new TSA ruling would enable confiscation of my Locomotives 
@ OHare....and my previous years experience with Uppps was not complimentary.. 
I may also 'qualify' for the new 'trusted traveler' program which together, may help in transporting 
these items. 
However, an 'allowance' letter from TSA would be the icing on the cake !


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wetrail on 06/24/2008 2:54 PM
Mr. Dion called me and we spoke about the situation for about 30 minutes. He logged on to the web site and became very interested in the locomotives that he saw under steam. He asked if I could bring one or two to the airport so that the agents could scan them and see what their equipment detects. I , naturally , agreed and I will bring a couple of examples out one day next week. All looks good so far. I plan on bringing a meths fired and a gas fired engine so that our bases are covered. I might even drag a coal burner along. I'll report once its done.




Do you have an update? Did Mr. Dion get to see and scan a live steamer yet?


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike 

Apparently the rest of this thread missed you. I did take a couple of engines to have Mr. Dion and his crew check them through the MRI machines and scan them with their magic wands. All passed and the result is that the airlines have the final say on the matter. I just returned from Sacramento and have not followed up on this , but I will brief the airline reps next week and then , if they say its a go , a letter will be sent out to the TSA reps at all airports apprising them of the situation . 

Jerry


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that's good news, lets hope the airlines see sense and allow us to bring our engines to and from DH next year.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

That is Great News Jerry !!! 

If possible, could you scan and e-mail that correspondence once it is issued ? 
It would be a 'God Send' to those of us traveling longer distances by air, as well as facilitate our transit 
thru security. 

BTW on a recent trip to the Nurenburg 'Toy' fair I was returning with four Marklin Mitropa coaches for my BR03 and 01. 
Despite the 'courtesy' of the Germans in wraping the entire rather LARGE package in Maerklin RED packaging wrap.....which I removed prior to boarding the plane.. 
the AA crew in Frankfurth were the best, in allowing for it to be 'security approved' and be brought onto the craft. I was further pleasantly surprised when the crew and piilots on board the aircraft placed the package (it certainly helps to have 'see into' packaging) in the the pilot's 'closet' forward !!! Upon deplaneing in Chicago, the pilot brought out the four boxes and asked me where he coulld visit a garden railroad locally..which I gladly provided. 
True it was not Live Steam Locomotives, but it serves to pint out that it can be done !!!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

True it was not Live Steam Locomotives, but it serves to pint out that it can be done !!!

No, all this proves is that toys that do not have traces of banned substances can be brought onto a plane. Thank you Jerry for your valiant effort here, but in the end you still better think long and hard before taking a live steamer through airport security. I am not trying to drudge back up the many pages of arguments that we all had here several months ago about this same topic. It is what it is................./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

"No, all this proves is that toys that do not have traces of banned substances can be brought onto a plane." 

You obviously have'nt traveled internationally....as I mentioned in my post, the check-in crew in Frankfurth allowed it to be 'security approved' therefore in Germany security passed it thru without comment... 

Your experience' domestically' may be decidedly different...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

You obviously have'nt traveled internationally....as I mentioned in my post, the check-in crew in Frankfurth allowed it to be 'security approved' therefore in Germany security passed it thru without comment... 

I understand, however if your Marklin coaches had smelled like meths, butane, or burnt coal and oil they may not have been 'security approved'. I do not think that you would have had any problem taking those same Maklin coaches aboard any U.S. plane either. It's the engines that throw up the red flags, not coaches.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Opppppsss... 
I just reread my post....I did not mean to personalize it... 
I just wanted to contrast how Airport Security is different in other parts of the world.... 
Back Home we must adjust.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The real fear is the inconsistencies that can occur... 

You fly with it someplace and have no problems... "Yes, it sniffs of butane and oil, but it is just a toy, take it with you and have a nice flight." 

Then on the way back... "Toy? What toy? It sniffs of butane and oil, put it in that trash bin with all the other packages of banned substances!" 

Printed copies of e-mails saying it is okay to carry these things on an aircraft, depending on the TSA inspector, could actually be detrimental to your case. Anybody with a printer and an editor can print anything.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the TSA and airlines to issue your loco a US passport with its biometrics. No problem then.


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris, 

Do you have personal experience with this? 

-David


----------

